# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی ماشین های کشاورزی

## Parniya

*
**                              کاردانی ماشین های کشاورزی
*

  تسطیح  و تهیه زمین، کاشت، داشت، برداشت و نگهداری محصولات زراعی و باغی و دامی  نیازمند به ماشین آلات مختلف و متعددی است که کاربرد آنها نیروی انسانی در  مقطع کاردانی ماشینهای کشاورزی صورت می گیرد. این نیروی انسانی خلاء موجود  بین زارعین و مهندسین ماشینهای کشاورزی را پر می کند


*تعریف و هدف:*

انجام  کارهای زراعی در مزرعه و باغ بوسیله ماشینهای صورت می گیرد که آموزش و  کاربرد این ماشینها و نگهداری و سرویس آنها موضوعات دروس این رشته را تشکیل  می دهند. در این رشته افرادی تربیت می شوند که بتوانند بطور علمی ماشینهای  کشاورزی را بکار ببرند و از آنها نگهداری کنند. فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در موارد زیر نقش و توانایی داشته باشند: - کاربرد ماشینهای مختلف کشاورزی و نگاهداری از آنها - کمک به مهندسین در اجرای مکانیزاسیون کشاورزی یک ناحیه - اجرا پروژه های تحقیقاتی زیر نظر مهندسین مربوطه دوستان  عزيز افزايش جمعيت و ضايعات فراواني كه در اثر كشاورزي سنتي به محصولات  وارد مي كند مانند علم پزشكي ، رشته كشاورزي نيز از مهندسي كمك گرفت تا  بتواند بهره برداري بهتر را با استفاده از ماشين هاي كشاورزي عملي كند.  ماشين هاي كشاورزي امروزه هر كاري را كه انسان مي كند انجام مي دهند. هدف  از برگزاري اين گرايش، تربيت نيروي انساني متخصصي است که با همکاري و  مشارکت کارشناسي ماشينهاي کشاورزي در موارد زير ايفاي نقش نمايد.
 الف) افزايش توان صنعت ملي با تقويت و توسعه نيروي انساني متخصص مورد نياز تکنولوژي ساخت و توليد ماشينهاي کشاورزي
 ب) صرفه جويي در هزينه هاي ملي يا انجام بهينه نوسازي تعمير و نصب ماشينهاي کشاورزي و کاهش هزينه نهاده هاي مصرفي ماشينهاي کشاورزي
 ج) صرفه جويي در هزينه هاي ملي در فرآيند واردات و توليد ماشينهاي کشاورزي  با ارزيابي و انجام آزمايشهاي مکانيکي اجزاء و قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي
 د) بهبود گردش امور و افزايش راندمان کار با تکميل ساختار اجرايي در بخش خدمات فني ( مکانيکي ) ماشينهاي کشاورزي
 ه) ارتقاء دانش ساخت ماشينهاي کشاورزي در فرآيند ساخت و توليد با انتقال تجارب تعميراتي گردآوري شده توسط تکنيسين ها به سازندگان
 و) ارتقاء فرهنگ محيط شغلي ( رابطه انساني ) با ايجاد رابطه صحيح و اصولي اداري بين کارکنان.  ز) ارتقاء فرهنگ ايمني محيط شغلي ) بهداشت، محيط زيست و اصول ايمني ) با اعمال و نظارت کارکنان در حد مطلوب و مورد انتظار.  ح) احباي مراکز مجهز تعمير ماشينهاي کشاورزي


 *گرايش مکانيسين ماشينهاي کشاورزي
*
هدف  از تربيت تکنيسين فني مکانيسين ماشينهاي کشاورزي ايجاد توانايي هاي نظري و  عملي براي بهينه کردن تکنولوژي ساخت و توليد و نوسازي ماشينهاي کشاورزي  کشور است.  تکنيسين ذيربط عملاً قادر خواهد بود در موارد ذيل با کارشناس مربوطه همکاري نمايد: الف) نقشه خواني و نقشه کشي قطعات و مکانيزمهاي ماشينهاي کشاورزي ب) شناسايي و تفکيک مواد ساختماني ماشينهاي کشاورزي ج) مراحل ساخت و توليد ماشينهاي کشاورزي د) تشخيص معايب و نوسازي و سرويس ماشينهاي کشاورزي ه) نصب و راه اندازي ماشينهاي کشاورزي و) برنامه ريزي اجرايي عمليات و ارزيابي کمي و کيفي عمليات انجام شده ز) تجهيز و سرپرستي کارگاه ماشينهاي کشاورزي ح) درک سفارشات دفتر کارشناسي و تنظيم دستور العملهاي متناسب براي حوزه عملياتي د) تست و ارزيابي مقاومت و قدرت عملياتي ماشينهاي کشاورزي ذ) محاسبات فني و ترجمه متون فني ر) رعايت و سفارش نکات ايمني فردي و عمومي


*نقش و توانايي فارغ التحصيلان (وظايف)*

فارغ التحصيلان گرايش مکانيسين ماشينهاي کشاورزي توانمندي هاي مهارتي زير را کسب نموده اند: • پياده کردن سيستم ها، دستگاهها و قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي • سوارکردن سيستم ها، دستگاهها و قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي • تفکيک و تجزيه قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي • بستن قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي • تنظيمات • عيب يابي • بازسازي ) تعمير (  • مونتاژ و نصب و راه اندازي • انتخاب و کاربرد ابزار مناسب عمليات • ساخت قطعات با دست يا ماشين • آزمايش قطعه و ماشين • مقايسه فني • ارزيابي ماشين • تحليل مکانيزمهاي ماشيني • انتقال ماشينهاي کشاورزي • تفکيک مواد ساختماني ماشينهاي کشاورزي • تشخيص شرايط کاربرد ماشينهاي کشاورزي • محاسبات فني مطالعه و درک متون فني • ترجمه متون فني • استفاده از کيت دستور العمل و جداول راهنماي ماشين • زمان سنجي • حسابداري • سرپرستي • انبارداري • نقشه خواني و نقشه کشي قطعات و مکانيزمها • استفاده از تجهيزات و وسايل ايمني قرارگاه • تنظيم و هماهنگي تجهيزات کارگاه • تشخيص نکات ايمني در کارگاه • جمع آوري کاتالوگهاي سرويس، تعمير، مونتاژ و سفارش قطعات ماشينهاي کشاورزي • انتخاب و کاربرد ابزارها و اندازه گيري هاي مناسب با نوع عمليات • نقشه خواني و نقشه کشي قطعات و مکانيزمهاي ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مشارکت در ارزيابي و تست ماشينهاي کشاورزي • عيب يابي، بازسازي (تعمير)، نصب، راه اندازي و سرويس ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مشارکت در کنترل کيفي و کمي عمليات بازسازي، نصب و راه اندازي و سرويس ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مشارکت در پروسه ساخت و توليد قطعات و ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مشارکت در محاسبات فني و انتخاب مواد ساختماني ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مشارکت در تجهيز و تنظم و هماهنگي تجهيزات کارگاه ماشينهاي کشاورزي • مسئوليت تعميرگاههاي ماشينهاي کشاورزي • همکاري با تکنيسين مکانيزاسيون کشاورزي • اجراي مقررات ايمني فردي و عمومي • گردآوري و انتقال تجارب تعميراتي به نحو مقتضي به سازندگان ماشينهاي کشاورزي


*طول دوره و شکل نظام
*
دوره  کاردان مکانيسين ماشينهاي کشاورزي 2 سال است و برنامه هاي درسي آن در 4  نيمسال برنامه ريزي شده و اجرا خواهد شد. برنامه هاي درسي اين دوره به صورت  پيوسته برنامه ريزي شده است.  ارزش  هر واحد نظري 17 ساعت و هر واحد عملي 2 تا 3 برابر ساعت واحد نظري مي باشد  و دانشجويان با گذراندن 70 واحد به اخذ درجه کارداني در گرايش مربوطه نائل  مي شوند. عناوین مشاغل منتخب در مکانیسین ماشینهای کشاورزی ردیف عنوان شغل
1 -  مکانیسین تراکتور 
2 -  مکانیسین ماشینهای کشاورزی
3 -  مکانیسین کمباین 
4 -  مکانیسین ماشینهای سم پاش
 5 -  مکانیسین و نصاب پمپ های آبیاری
6 -  سرویس کار تراکتور و ماشینهای کشاورزی
 7 -  متصدی تعمیرگاه تراکتور و ماشینهای کشاورزی 
8 -  مکانیسین و نصاب ماشینهای کشاورزی
9 -  عامل تعمیر و فروش و سرویس ماشینهای کشاورزی
10 -  استاد کار آموزش تعمیرات و ماشینهای کشاورزی
 11 -  تکنسین مکانیک تراکتور و ماشینهای کشاورزی
 * 
مشاغل فارغ التحصیلان
*
• ) تکنیسین موتورهای احتراقی ) بنزینی - دیزلی ) ماشینهای کشاورزی
• ) تکنیسین سیستم های موتورهای احتراقی ماشینهای کشاورزی
 • ) تکنیسین سیستم های انتقال قدرت و کنترل و هدایت و تعلیق تراکتور و ماشینهای خودگردان کشاورزی 
• ) تکنیسین بازسازی ( تعمیر ) ماشینهای امور زراعی و باغی 
• ) تکنیسین بازسازی ( تعمیر ماشینهای دامپروری )
 • ) تکنیسین بازسازی ( تعمیر ) ماشینهای بهره برداری از جنگل و مرتع
• ) تکنیسین بازسازی ( تعمیر ) ماشینهای فرآوری محصولات کشاورزی
 • ) تکنیسین خط مونتاژ ماشینهای کشاورزی کارخانجات تولید ماشینهای کشاورزی
 • ) تکنیسین نصب و راه اندازی ماشینهای آبیاری
 • ) تکنیسین نصب و راه اندازی ماشینهای کشاورزی 
• ) تکنیسین آزمایش و ارزیابی ماشینهای کشاورزی 
• ) تکنیسین آموزش مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی
 • ) تکنیسین مسئول کارگاه ماشینهای کشاورزی
• ) تکنیسین نقشه کشی و بررسی و محاسبات فنی ماشینهای کشاورزی درجهت  تأمين نياز غذايي بشر، كشاورزي سنتي و به ارث رسيده از پدران كشاورزان در  اين جهان صنعتي جايگاهي ندارد. 
لذا به منظور تسريع در عمليات كاشت، داشت و  برداشت نياز به مكانيزه شدن كشاورزي از واجبات است. دراين راستا نياز است  ماشينهاي متعددي در امر كشاورزي طراحي و ساخته شود. هنرجويان  اين رشته با طراحي ساخت و عمدتاً بكارگيري ماشين‌هاي كشاورزي آشنا  مي‌شوند. كه اين ماشين‌ها را مي‌توان به سه گروه ماشينهاي كاشت، ماشينهاي  داشت و ماشينهاي برداشت تقسيم كرد.


 *زمينه‌هاي شغلي 
*
رانندگي ماشينهاي كشاورزي (تراكتور، كمباين و ...)
تعميركار ماشين‌هاي كشاورزي دستيار كارشناس ماشينهاي كشاورزي اشتغال در تعميرگاههاي ماشين‌آلات اشتغال در كشت و صنعت‌ها اشتغال در بنگاه توسعه ماشين‌هاي كشاورزي اشتغال در شركتهاي تعاوني توليد محصولات كشاورزي اشتغال در بخش خصوصي و ... 



گزینه 2

----------

